# Set oder kein Set? Das ist hier die Frage



## Kief (14. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor 4 Tagen wieder mit D2 angefangen und bei mir ist nicht grade viel hängen geblieben. Ich bin jetzt lvl 22 mit einem Paladin und habe ein paar Fragen

-sind Set-Items für meinen Pala die besten Sachen oder gibt es noch was besseres? Wenn ja wie heisst das Set?

Ich spiele einen Fanazealot (schreibt man das so?). Nur so zur Info...

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir vielleicht eine Liste machen könntet mit den Items die ein *MUSS* für mich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## Rakanisha (14. September 2008)

naja für das level wäre sigons-set ne gute idee. da du aber erst neu angefangen hast, wirst du es wohl kaum irgendwo rumliegen haben.
ich hab vor 2 monaten auch wieder angefangen. wenn du powerleveln willst (hab ich gemacht) reichen auch selbestgefundene gelbe items.


----------



## oneq (14. September 2008)

Hallo Kief,

allgemein sind Set-Items alle Items, deren Name in Grün geschrieben wird.
Weiterhin kann man sagen, dass kein Set an eine Kombination aus Uniques bzw. Rares/gecrafteten Items heranreicht.
Ein Set ist meistens also nur eine Übergangsausstattung. Das Set, mit dem du als Fanazealot (ja schreibt man so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
auch durch Hölle kommen würdest, bzw. dass du auch als End-Equip nehmen kannst ist das klassenspezifische Set
für Paladine: Griswolds Erbe
Ansonsten schau dich doch mal in diesem Guide um. Dort gibt es auch eine Auflistung an Items, die sinnvoll für dich wären:
Fanazealot Guide


----------



## Kief (14. September 2008)

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe. Habt mir sehr weitergeholfen. Die D2 Community ist immernoch die beste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gehrkos (14. September 2008)

Naja das mit den Sets ist so ne sache...

wie mein Vorredner sagt ist kein Set so mächtig das es an Kombinate aus Uniquid Rare/crafted rann kommt dazu ist zusagen das mein ingame gefühl dazu auch noch sagt das es meines erachtens 100x schwärer ist an die set items zu kommen...

Nehmen wir das Non Plus Ultra Pala set Griswolds Erbe... das ist nen Hübsches Set mit Bonis und genau richtig für einsteiger wäre da nicht das das set eig. nicht dropt^^... es ist das seltenste Set was man kriegen kann und da gingen in 1.09 und 1.10 zeiten items für dieses set über dent isch da hättest du dich 2 mal ausrüsten können... sicher gibs da items an die man leicht kommt die Rüstung z.B aber das wars dann auch schon...

Mein Tipp:

Mach es nicht am set fest ist zwar schön wenn du es hast aber versuch dich so auszurüsten normal beim farmen/grinden und leveln das bringt  umeiniges mehr.

Und das einzige set was du vielleicht noch mit 40 brauchen kannst gut zum leveln ist Signons Set hat gute werte ist nicht klassen gebunden und weißt viele vorteile auf..

mfg

Gehrkos


----------

